# Proms 2008



## Rachovsky

Anyone else listening to these live every day on BBC Radio 3? They begin around 7:30 in London so 2:30 EST. The few that I've listened to do not interest me. Stravinsky's Violin Concerto for example, doesn't really do anything for me. It would be such a pleasure to watch some of these in person. I read on the site that you need to perform 5 performances to even get a chance to go to the Last Night of the Proms.

Anyways, thoughts?


----------



## opus67

I should actually be listening, but I don't know why I haven't been. And thanks to your post, I now see that they start at one in the morning here.  I guess if they have audio on-demand, I could listen to the performances at a more convenient time.


----------



## R-F

I haven't actually listened to any so far because I keep forgetting it's on, but I'm going on holiday to London with my family from the 12th to 14th of August, and my fantastic Dad is taking me to see the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra on the 12th. (He's not a classical music fan so I really respect him for taking me).
Vassily Sinaisky is the conductor, and being performed is; 
Elgar, In the South
Vaughan Williams, Piano Concerto (Soloist Ashley Wass)
Rimsky-Korsakov, Sheherazade.

I'm really excited about it!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

R-F said:


> Vaughan Williams, Piano Concerto (Soloist Ashley Wass)


An obscure work, rarely finds its way to the stage. Do you prefer it with one or two pianists?


----------



## R-F

Well I can't answer that since I've never heard it before. Google can barely tell me anything either. Can you? 
Actually, the only one I've listened to is Scheharezade. I could have listened to In the South but I decided I'd enjoy hearing it for the first time, the first time I've ever been in a major Concert Hall.

I also might get the chance to visit a Steinway piano shop in London. As a learner of piano, it would be a pretty awesome experience!


----------



## Guest

ABC Classic FM is broadcasting the proms this year, starting tomorrow (Sunday 10 August) at 12 noon and continuing at either 12 noon, 1pm or 8pm. (Australian Eastern Standard Time). The broadcasts continue right through August and September until October 3.

The information is here: http://www.abc.net.au/classic/features/proms/

and you can listen online here:

http://www.abc.net.au/classic/audio/


----------



## Isola

I always wish to go to the Proms but never did. I used to listen sometimes but not this summer, been too busy.

I'll definitely go to the Verbier Festival someday, though. This fantastic event gathers many top classical musicians(Martha Argerich, James Levin, Gidon Kremer, Evgeny Kissin are all regulars) from all over the world every summer in Verbier - the picturesque Swiss village in the Alps: http://www.verbierfestival.com/index.php?page=friends_en. Since last year they launched a site to view/listen all the live concerts: http://www.medici.tv/

A video of Bach Concerto for 4 Pianos BWV 1065 performed by the all star cast, you don't get to see this everyday! 




This video clip is from a brilliant DVD _Piano Extravaganza _, which records the Verbier 10 year anniversary concerts. Think about 8 grand Steinways and 8 great pianists on the stage!


----------



## purple99

Rachovsky said:


> I read on the site that you need to perform 5 performances to even get a chance to go to the Last Night of the Proms.


That's not true.  I queued at the box office last Tuesday for two minutes and bought tickets for good seats for two Proms next Tuesday:



> 7.00pm
> 
> Elgar In the South (Alassio)
> Vaughan Williams Piano Concerto
> Rimsky-Korsakov Sheherazade
> 
> 10.15pm
> 
> Rachmaninov All-night vigil (Vespers)


The ticket clerk said you can usually get returns a week before. Plus each day a large number of tickets (1000?) don't go on sale until half an hour before the concert. They cost c. £5 each ($10) so almost anyone can walk in off the street and hear top quality music. That, after all, is the purpose of a state subsidised high art festival which has run for 100 years. There's no dress code, or snooty people looking down their noses at you, or massive ticket prices keeping the great unwashed away. It's great. The best and the biggest classical music festival in the world.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

R-F said:


> Actually, the only one I've listened to is Scheharezade. I could have listened to In the South but I decided I'd enjoy hearing it for the first time, the first time I've ever been in a major Concert Hall.


And how did the concert go? I have the BBC radio broadcasts, but I couldn't find the available time spot to listen to it.


----------



## R-F

Well, it was good but, as much as I hate to say it, I was a little under impressed to be honest. It was the first time I've been in a real concert hall before and I just thought it would be a little more resonating and awesome. I just didn't get any of the chills that I get in other concerts. Nevertheless, it was a brilliant experience. I was really surprised how much I enjoyed In the South, seeing as I'm not a huge fan of Elgar. Also, the really quiet sections could be heard perfectly. It was quite funny- there's a large standing area in the centre of the hall, as you probably know, and during In the South there was a bit of a scuffle between too men. I think it was to do with one of them not being able to see, as he was quite small. Somebody broke it up pretty quickly, but it distracted most people for a while!
The Vaughn Williams Piano Concerto was...strange. I liked the second movement, but the first and third movement wasn't for me I think. It was also a little hard to hear the pianist over the orchestra. It didn't help that there was a lot of rain and thunder all of a sudden!
Scheharezade- I'm a sucker for it! The soloists were really good, but again I thought the loud parts weren't really that loud. It may have been the conductor, I don't know.
Anyway, I'm really glad I went. I got some souvenirs at the end as well. 
It's not Classical Music, but the next night we went to see Les Miserables which was the highlight of the trip for me. I never thought I'd enjoy it so much!


----------



## opus67

R-F said:


> It didn't help that there was a lot of rain and thunder all of a sudden!


Was it held outdoors?


----------



## R-F

No, but it was pretty heavy rain and a pretty quiet piano section. Funny thing was my Dad actually thought the thunder was part of the performance because it seemed to synchronise perfectly with the music at times.


----------

